# Anyone have black Audi rings installed



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I have a tango red black edition TT and was considering fitting gloss black rings, anyone else have these and could you share a few images ?


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

I've got them on my black TT.

I've seen a few pics on red and it looks great.

My advice would be to get the genuine Audi ones - they are £45 each but don't lift.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks DPG, they do look good 
I agree I'd rather go genuine Audi


----------



## DPG (Dec 7, 2005)

Knew I had a pic of a red TT.

The TTS badge isn't genuine but you get the idea


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Audi sell a black TTS badge for the front grille and rear tailgate now, think that may be too much !


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I tried it with Photoshop on my Tango roadster.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks ZephyR2, food for thought as they say :wink:


----------



## TTpiloti (Oct 9, 2020)

Not tango red, but I've got the genuine Audi rings on mine. The rear is slightly curved to fit, whilst the front shares a part number with the R8 - probably the only part on the car that does!


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

gogs said:


> Audi sell a black TTS badge for the front grille and rear tailgate now, think that may be too much !


I pick up my black RS this week, part of the deal was to get Audi to put black ring badges on. They said they couldn't get hold of the TTRS Black badges right now, but I don't think it will be too much, I'll certainly be fitting them.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

TTpiloti said:


> Not tango red, but I've got the genuine Audi rings on mine. The rear is slightly curved to fit, whilst the front shares a part number with the R8 - probably the only part on the car that does!


Thanks for the pic TTpiloti, they do look good against the white


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

newguy said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Audi sell a black TTS badge for the front grille and rear tailgate now, think that may be too much !
> ...


Very stealth :twisted:


----------



## AWDRobert (Feb 9, 2018)

TTpiloti said:


> Not tango red, but I've got the genuine Audi rings on mine. The rear is slightly curved to fit, whilst the front shares a part number with the R8 - probably the only part on the car that does!


Very chic! love it.
Do you have the part numbers for the rear and front rings?


----------



## ross_t_boss (Feb 28, 2017)

AWDRobert said:


> TTpiloti said:
> 
> 
> > Not tango red, but I've got the genuine Audi rings on mine. The rear is slightly curved to fit, whilst the front shares a part number with the R8 - probably the only part on the car that does!
> ...


Part no's for TTRS - obviously rings are shared for all models:

TTRS
Rings - Front: 8V0853742BT94
Rings - Rear: 8S0853742AT94
TTRS - Front: 8S0853736DT94
TTRS - Rear: 8S0853740AT94


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

Im definitively looking for these black ring badges.

Couple of questions here:

1. Are they easy to DIY apply to the car? (does it come with its own adhesive if bought via AUDI?)

2. Are there also black TT (not RS or TTS. Just the TT back badge that goes on the booth next to the left turn light)


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

yes and yes


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

ross_t_boss said:


> AWDRobert said:
> 
> 
> > TTpiloti said:
> ...


Just ordered all 4 badges from my local Audi dealer, all 4 were 164.64 pounds

As above here are the prices

42.36
42.36
37.73
42.19 all in pounds, sorry my laptop pound key is giving me hash!!


----------



## bobbybobster (Mar 6, 2021)

Tempting, but Jeez! Thats a lot of dosh to go black!


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

bobbybobster said:


> Tempting, but Jeez! Thats a lot of dosh to go black!


not a lot when you've bought a 18 plate TTRS in panther black, it just works.


----------



## Rich146 (May 17, 2020)

Interesting thread. Ive recently ordered a new 45 Black Edition TT in Daytona Grey and dont understand for the life of me why the black badging didnt follow the Black Edition theme!? It finishes it off perfectly and to be honest the badging plays a bigger asthetic role than some of the other black enhancements imo.

The dealer has offered to fit for free providing I buy the parts. Wondering if i should do it myself as he said it only takes 10 minutes which imo is a rushed job

Ive attached an example car in Daytona with the black badging. Looks much better.

Ive also noticed that black is back as there seems to be more sporty vehicles with black wheels unless im noticing it more of course.

Cheers


----------



## AlexanderC2 (Dec 27, 2020)

I am contemplating of taking my original badges and just respraying them black.

Ofc, I would ask my local detailer to glue the badges back. Because if I do it, I am 90% guaranteed to do it crooked and that will just piss me off for the rest of my history with the car. :lol:

Prices from Audi are just insulting.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Stick masking tape around the rings before removal, you've then got the template of where it goes back on


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I guess if I swap the rings out to black I'd need to also swap out the TTS tailgate badge to match, not too fussed about the front grill badge


----------



## Volante (Sep 20, 2018)

gogs said:


> I guess if I swap the rings out to black I'd need to also swap out the TTS tailgate badge to match, not too fussed about the front grill badge


Hi Do you have the OEM part nos. for TTS front & rear black badges please?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

According to the eBay listing its these


----------



## Daz1968 (Jan 6, 2018)

Did my bonnet badge, but weather too cold today to fit the rear ones,
Not to everyone's taste but I like it, removing old ones and the residue left is hard work, I did as mentioned above and used masking tape to aid alignment

D512ACFE-04BD-4114-A6D6-0B0E3FB880D2 by darren carr, on Flickr


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Very nice  
Was a tad cold today to be messing around with sticky badges

Is it just the black rings your going with? You staying with the chrome tts badges ?


----------



## Daz1968 (Jan 6, 2018)

I have the rear tts badge but the only tts grill badge oem is for the later grill and unless the letters are same size and are swapped onto my17 backing plate I don't think it can be used, may have a look at a dealers when can go in one, but wasn't prepared to order one without checking first.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

The newer badge looks to be a different shape, it fits the honeycomb shape holes in the grille, I'd like to see a few pics of the rear badges once fitted if possible :roll:


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

whilst waiting for all my black badges I replaced the number plate holders with Audi Sport ones, I like it.


----------



## Volante (Sep 20, 2018)

I'm going to order the black rings & black TTS badges for my 18 reg. I'll have them fitted with my oil change service in a couple of weeks. The only problem is the front badge. I wish there was a pre facelift OEM. It's definitely a different shape to fit the honeycomb grill. I'm hoping the Audi tech can fashion a workaround..


----------



## Daz1968 (Jan 6, 2018)

The letters are individually stuck in the backing plate, so if the new badge has same sized letters would be easy to fit them, I just don't want to purchase a badge blind without measuring first. Hopefully be able to look at a later car in a few weeks.


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

Did mine myself.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I do like these in a grey car


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

CA57WAY said:


> Did mine myself.


What rear diffuser do you have fitted ?

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

237tonybates said:


> CA57WAY said:
> 
> 
> > Did mine myself.
> ...


Reiger.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Looks nice . What do you reckon to it ? Is the front and side trims to match ? O was looking at the reiger but couldn't find any close up shots or cars around with it fitted

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Just had my oem badges professionally fitted. 5 year guarantee, just waiting for my carbon wings


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

That's a great looking car merlin c . Have you any interior shots .

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

That looks pretty much spot on merlin, stealth :roll:

I assume you mean wing mirrors ?


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

237tonybates said:


> That's a great looking car merlin c . Have you any interior shots .
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Thank you, here ya go....


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

gogs said:


> That looks pretty much spot on merlin, stealth :roll:
> 
> I assume you mean wing mirrors ?


ah yes, San Miguel induced spelling error... :lol:


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Look great mate just enough with the rd stitch. 
Personally I'm not a big fan when the colour match the seats sides and the centre console middle layer

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

237tonybates said:


> Look great mate just enough with the rd stitch.
> Personally I'm not a big fan when the colour match the seats sides and the centre console middle layer
> 
> Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


Thanks for your feedback, just one thing, I am not sure I understand you with.....
Personally I'm not a big fan when the colour match the seats sides and the centre console middle layer


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Also available in red









Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

237tonybates said:


> Also available in red
> 
> 
> 
> ...


ahhh i understand now.


----------



## merlin c (Jan 25, 2012)

Following critique of my screw fixing of the fuel cap, which were justified. I ordered new screws with a smaller head. looks so much better I think. but thats just my opinion 8) 8)


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

merlin c said:


> Following critique of my screw fixing of the fuel cap, which were justified. I ordered new screws with a smaller head. looks so much better I think. but thats just my opinion 8) 8)
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1


Damage already done by larger screws if anything looks worse because you're using smaller screws now. Looks crappier :lol:


----------



## Toshiba (Jul 8, 2004)

They look like plaster board screws... but they sit lower.


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Lol, Pozi drive.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Bit the bullet and bought a full set of badges :roll:


----------



## j77drs (Aug 8, 2019)

Just my opinion but it's not a good look, it would at least needs Allen key heads IMO, sorry but I'm not a fan


----------



## moro anis (May 27, 2010)

gogs said:


> Bit the bullet and bought a full set of badges :roll:


Well done. Did you get the delivery address right?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

They should be landing with you in the next week Moro :lol:


----------



## R44PPY_TT (Jun 20, 2020)

Had a few black additions. Badges from @Blacklabelz.muc
Fuel cap - Whoopswheelfixit painted it.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Has anyone removed the front TTS badge on the facelift cars ?
I know how it fixes to the grill but I'm having trouble accessing the clips, surely it's not a bumper off job


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

quite difficult to remove it from outside, on the new grill


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

gogs said:


> Has anyone removed the front TTS badge on the facelift cars ?
> I know how it fixes to the grill but I'm having trouble accessing the clips, surely it's not a bumper off job


It's a bumper off job.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Damn..... I'll find a way :roll:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Grill badge removed without bumper removal


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

How easy was it?

Just debating whether to get the black rings/logos when I collect my new TTS black edition.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Took longer to work out how to remove than the actual removal itself :roll:

Just need the replacements to arrive

Badgeless


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

I don't know why Audi kept the silver rings for the BE. They just look so out of place when all the other trim is black.


----------



## newguy (Mar 8, 2021)

I took the silver rings off as i had black rings, in the end i left them off as i preferred the smoother lines.


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

Toshiba said:


> They look like plaster board screws... but they sit lower.


 :lol:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Collected these from the post office on the way home tonight


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

1 of 4


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

In between rain showers today finally got the black badges fitted


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

About time. Looks right now. 8)


----------



## leopard (May 1, 2015)

Yep, I'll second that [smiley=thumbsup.gif]


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Thanks guys, I did have my doubts about changing the rings and TTS badges, I was thinking it my be overkill, however I do really like the look it now has 8)


----------



## Heath (Apr 12, 2016)

Looking really good! Goes brilliantly on tango red.


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

gogs said:


> In between rain showers today finally got the black badges fitted


Looks awesome mate . What's your thought on the last bit of being? The fuel cap! I actually like mine now on the daytona grey . It blends well but a big contrast on the tango

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## ZephyR2 (Feb 20, 2013)

gogs said:


> Thanks guys, I did have my doubts about changing the rings and TTS badges, I was thinking it my be overkill, .....


Nah, that's how it should have been from the start. Looks great.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Not sure if I'd go with a black fuel cap, I quite like the aluminium, that being said if I see enough images I may be persuaded :roll:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

ZephyR2 said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys, I did have my doubts about changing the rings and TTS badges, I was thinking it my be overkill, .....
> ...


Thanks Zephy


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

gogs said:


> Not sure if I'd go with a black fuel cap, I quite like the aluminium, that being said if I see enough images I may be persuaded :roll:


The full black looks too much in my opinion. Brave on yours would be a yellow outer and a black inner. Or you could do what I'd did but with a darker grey outer. I think the silver looks dated now.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Is that your car in the images CA57WAY ?
Have you installed spat (like the mk1 QS) like items to cut down on overspray from the rear wheels ?


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

gogs said:


> Is that your car in the images CA57WAY ?
> Have you installed spat (like the mk1 QS) like items to cut down on overspray from the rear wheels ?


Yep, my car. The spats are from an RS3. It's a homage to the Mk1 QS. 0-60 in around 3.5 ish.


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Mean looking car with plenty of grunt by the sounds of it!
Where did you pick the spats up ?


----------



## CA57WAY (Apr 7, 2021)

gogs said:


> Mean looking car with plenty of grunt by the sounds of it!
> Where did you pick the spats up ?


TPS.


----------



## Funkster (Mar 13, 2021)

R44PPY_TT said:


> Had a few black additions. Badges from @Blacklabelz.muc
> Fuel cap - Whoopswheelfixit painted it.


You have convinced me to do the same to my white TT. So how did you remove the badges?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

you just need to heat-up a bit the old ones to soften the glue before pulling them away, then clean the area with a soft cleaner and put the new ones (as a reference, mark the area with a tape before removing the old ones)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I used masking tape around the rings and badges (gives you a template) then heated with a hair dryer and carefully prised the rings and badges away from the bodywork, cleaned the residue off then affixed the new rings and badges


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

gogs said:


> Thanks guys, I did have my doubts about changing the rings and TTS badges, I was thinking it my be overkill, however I do really like the look it now has 8)


Looks great. Have today collected my Tsngo TTS and would love to do the same ifvyou don't mind me asking...Where did you get the rings/badges from? How much were they and how did you get the grill badge off? Ta!


----------



## tt3600 (Apr 8, 2006)

CA57WAY said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Is that your car in the images CA57WAY ?
> ...


How much weight saved removing the rear seats?
How much did it cost?


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

minsTTerman said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Thanks guys, I did have my doubts about changing the rings and TTS badges, I was thinking it my be overkill, however I do really like the look it now has 8)
> ...


Bought the set from a German seller on eBay, my local Audi dealer could not find the TTS badges in gloss black as an option for purchase.

Item number is 124390015388


----------



## Rich146 (May 17, 2020)

Good news!

Black badging is now standard on new Black Edition TT according to the official brochure. About time too! Looks like Audi have been listening.

Always looked like something was missing with Chrome badging.


----------



## Chip'S (Mar 4, 2017)

Rich146 said:


> Interesting thread. Ive recently ordered a new 45 Black Edition TT in Daytona Grey and dont understand for the life of me why the black badging didnt follow the Black Edition theme!? It finishes it off perfectly and to be honest the badging plays a bigger asthetic role than some of the other black enhancements imo.
> 
> The dealer has offered to fit for free providing I buy the parts. Wondering if i should do it myself as he said it only takes 10 minutes which imo is a rushed job
> 
> ...


Hey, it is my car here ! 

Some more pics :


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Lovely looking car  
Why still the chrome front grille badge ?


----------



## Chip'S (Mar 4, 2017)

Thank's 

I don't put the front badge in black because I find that it does not show well in the black grille.

and then it goes well with the inscription QUATTRO


----------



## Rich146 (May 17, 2020)

It's now standard fit on all new BE orders. Obviously audi listened &#8230; finally !


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Chip'S said:


> Thank's
> 
> I don't put the front badge in black because I find that it does not show well in the black grille.
> 
> and then it goes well with the inscription QUATTRO


Good shout


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

gogs said:


> Grill badge removed without bumper removal


Mine should be arriving today (thanks for the details of who supplied yours).

How did you manage to get the grill badge off without removing the bumper? Really don't want to be doing that!


----------



## Daz1968 (Jan 6, 2018)

Not to everyone's taste being black, but I finally fitted my rear badges this weekend and I much prefer it to the chrome ones

D954410D-C752-42F8-96D0-E28F37EC79E2 by darren carr, on Flickr

D512ACFE-04BD-4114-A6D6-0B0E3FB880D2 by darren carr, on Flickr

Not sure what to do about grill badge so will leave as is for now.


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

minsTTerman said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Grill badge removed without bumper removal
> ...


Managed it without too much difficulty, though I thought I was going to struggle. You can get your finger between the front and back halves of the grill and push out the clips. Easier to work out what you're doing when you have the replacement, then you can see how it fits.

Very happy with it, shame Audi hadn't done it as standard about 6 weeks ago, then it might have saved me £160 :x


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Yep, you can just get you finger in to catch the tabs on the badge, as you say easier once you see how they fit into place, I also used a plastic trim removal tool for a little more leverage

Pics ? I love to see a tango red TTS with black badges


----------



## Manu (Apr 18, 2021)




----------



## z1ppster (Jun 5, 2021)

just awaiting collection of my new TTS black edition later this week and just ordered a genuine black badge set from the guy in Germany..

glacier white should look great with the gloss badges but I also am concerned as to get the front grill badge off without damage to the grill ....

thanks for the info..


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Once you get the new badges you'll see how TTS grille badge fits and it'll make sense re removal


----------



## z1ppster (Jun 5, 2021)

gogs said:


> Once you get the new badges you'll see how TTS grille badge fits and it'll make sense re removal


thanks  looking forward to it!


----------



## z1ppster (Jun 5, 2021)

Black Badge kit arriving from Germany today! wish me luck im going in with a hairdryer and dental floss!

what's good to use to remove the excess goop? isopropanol?? brake cleaner? I don't want to damage the paint?


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

don't use brake cleaner or similar aggressive products, isopropanol is ok, specific glue removers even better (I use the one by wurth, works perfectly)


----------



## 237tonybates (Jan 26, 2013)

Tar remover is good

Sent from my SM-G973F using Tapatalk


----------



## z1ppster (Jun 5, 2021)

thanks guys Ill stay away from brake cleaner then .. it did a great job of removing the sticky stuff off my personal plate .. but ill stay away from the paint.


----------



## z1ppster (Jun 5, 2021)

so old badges removed with a hairdryer and microfibre cloth and isopropyl.. and new ones fitted (front grill was much easier than anticipated )

however slightly disappointed with the TTS badge, it was definitely genuine OEM packaging etc. however the red part appears to be a sticker rather than enamel like the original chrome badge I removed.. AND is infact damaged..

I have messaged the seller, and his response was "how can I send it back to Audi it you have fitted it?"

to which I response was , "I hadn't noticed the damage until I fitted it and removed the blue alignment/ cover off it!"

he said he's going to ask Audi for Just the S part (but we know that Audi doesn't sell it separately)

anyone else confirm the genuine black rear badge red is in fact what appears to be vinyl ?


----------



## Rich146 (May 17, 2020)

z1ppster said:


> so old badges removed with a hairdryer and microfibre cloth and isopropyl.. and new ones fitted (front grill was much easier than anticipated )
> 
> however slightly disappointed with the TTS badge, it was definitely genuine OEM packaging etc. however the red part appears to be a sticker rather than enamel like the original chrome badge I removed.. AND is infact damaged..
> 
> ...


Looks like a weak spot on the design that you managed to put too much force on. Unfortunate but that's the risk one takes. Nobody will notice other than yourself to be honest. Best dealer could do is possibly send you a replacement at trade price ? You could prob still get something for the damaged if you tried selling it on.


----------



## z1ppster (Jun 5, 2021)

It appears to be a sticker I not something I pushed or pressed it's below the raised S part.


----------



## minsTTerman (Aug 5, 2003)

Some pics of black badges (from our week away in Cornwall!)


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Red and black work so well  
Then again I would say that :roll:


----------



## z1ppster (Jun 5, 2021)

Other than an issue with the rear TTS badge (im just going to buy another!  ) very happy with the look..now if only I could get black tailpipes ill be good to go!


----------



## TTpiloti (Oct 9, 2020)

Personally I'd lose the TTS badge - the rear end looks cleaner without it and you've got the quad exhaust to establish your credentials...


----------



## z1ppster (Jun 5, 2021)

I have a spare unopened genuine Audi rear TTS gloss black badge if anyone interested..


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

CA57WAY said:


> gogs said:
> 
> 
> > Is that your car in the images CA57WAY ?
> ...


Do you happen to have the part numbers for the RS3 spats ?


----------



## z1ppster (Jun 5, 2021)

z1ppster said:


> I have a spare unopened genuine Audi rear TTS gloss black badge if anyone interested..


As I cannot reply to PM's for being a relatively new user sorry @6andy69 my spare badge is here

https://www.ebay.co.uk/itm/184942103283 ... SwYJ9g7rjS


----------



## 6andy69 (Jun 7, 2010)

z1ppster said:


> z1ppster said:
> 
> 
> > I have a spare unopened genuine Audi rear TTS gloss black badge if anyone interested..
> ...


Thanks I have order them,

anyone got genuine front and rear badges?


----------



## aeroboy (Jul 22, 2021)

I'm having Genuine AUDI Gloss Black Rings fitted to my '17 Mythos Black 'Black Edition' TT S-Line Quattro today, Bonnet, Boot and TT Badge, all purchased from Huntingdonaudi, will post pics when done.


----------



## Hesse (Mar 12, 2021)

Just fitted the front rings and very pleased with the result. I think its best to use the genuine Audi rings although they are a tad expensive.


----------



## Drift (Jun 14, 2020)

aeroboy said:


> I'm having Genuine AUDI Gloss Black Rings fitted to my '17 Mythos Black 'Black Edition' TT S-Line Quattro today, Bonnet, Boot and TT Badge, all purchased from Huntingdonaudi, will post pics when done.


Interested to see how this looks. Been considering for my Mythos Black Black Edition too.


----------



## Daz1968 (Jan 6, 2018)

I think mythos black is fine with gloss black badges,

Here is mine

D954410D-C752-42F8-96D0-E28F37EC79E2 by darren carr, on Flickr


----------



## Mark Pred (Feb 1, 2017)

TTpiloti said:


> Personally I'd lose the TTS badge - the rear end looks cleaner without it and you've got the quad exhaust to establish your credentials...


99% of people driving behind you will not know that quad tailpipes signify the car as a TTS :roll: hence the badge and IMO, de-badged looks a bit Halfords :wink:


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Mark Pred said:


> TTpiloti said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I'd lose the TTS badge - the rear end looks cleaner without it and you've got the quad exhaust to establish your credentials...
> ...


 :lol:


----------



## TTpiloti (Oct 9, 2020)

Mark Pred said:


> TTpiloti said:
> 
> 
> > Personally I'd lose the TTS badge - the rear end looks cleaner without it and you've got the quad exhaust to establish your credentials...
> ...


99% of people wouldn't have a clue about the spec differences signified by the badge anyway, but would presume something with quad exhausts was a bit special. The badge adds nothing apart from pub bragging rights. 
As for debadging looking a bit 'halfords', I'm pretty sure their business model is to get you to buy stuff to add to your car, not remove bits you don't need...


----------



## Hesse (Mar 12, 2021)

TTpiloti said:


> Mark Pred said:
> 
> 
> > TTpiloti said:
> ...


There is no right or wrong, it's a personal choice. On my previous A3 "badge delete" was a factory option. For me just having the rings gives a cleaner look, less is more.


----------



## Molinos (May 19, 2021)

Hesse said:


> Just fitted the front rings and very pleased with the result. I think its best to use the genuine Audi rings although they are a tad expensive.


Hi Hesse,
I think using genuine OEM gives confidence of the finished look and they look great.
I noticed that your front grill is badge less, did you remove the badge?
I'm considering removing the Quattro badge but it doesn't seem straightforward, any advice?
Thanks.


----------



## Hesse (Mar 12, 2021)

Molinos said:


> Hesse said:
> 
> 
> > Just fitted the front rings and very pleased with the result. I think its best to use the genuine Audi rings although they are a tad expensive.
> ...


I'ts a 45 TFSI, so no grille badge.


----------



## aeroboy (Jul 22, 2021)

just had my 2017 Mythos black S-Line 'Black Edition' bought up to spec, front and rear including the TT badge, looks ab fab.


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

TTpiloti said:


> Personally I'd lose the TTS badge - the rear end looks cleaner without it and you've got the quad exhaust to establish your credentials...


*+1*

I already removed the front rings and TTS badge from the grille, next step will be removing the TTS badge from rear..
I find the car has a more aggressive look without rings&badges, especially at the front, with the bonnet that seems longer..


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

Ohhhhh I like that. Wish i had thought about that before buying badges !


----------



## lac (Jun 30, 2014)

Fitted my Black Badge kit today 
No idea why the pictures are side ways so i apologise for giving anyone a crick neck 

Black rear diffuser also fitted in placement of the standard platinum coloured one


----------



## Kenway (Jul 19, 2021)

kevin#34 said:


> l
> I already removed the front rings and TTS badge from the grille, next step will be removing the TTS badge from rear..
> I find the car has a more aggressive look without rings&badges, especially at the front, with the bonnet that seems longer..


Your image proved my previous belief. That this car looks amazing with out the f-cking front plates!

Seriously EU, get your sh!t together and either vote for those small front plates (like Switzerland has) or none (like California USA has)


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

as said in another discussion, I swapped the EU grill with US version since the Italian grill is the shortest among EU states and fit even worse of the UK/german ones to the integrated plate holder of the EU grill version (I guess Audi decided the plate holder dimensions based on the german plates ones, since they are the longest)


----------



## BHL (Jun 1, 2015)

hi all,

Need yr advise where to buy the original Audi Black Ring for my TTS? Tqvm


----------



## kevin#34 (Jan 8, 2019)

https://www.k-electronic-shop.de/AUDI/T ... rraum.html


----------



## lac (Jun 30, 2014)

BHL said:


> hi all,
> 
> Need yr advise where to buy the original Audi Black Ring for my TTS? Tqvm


I used these for my complete set, Audi Direct Parts (Mon Motors) 
https://www.audipartsdirect.co.uk/produ ... bombbk-028


----------



## gogs (Dec 22, 2010)

I bought the set off a German seller on eBay

https://www.ebay.co.uk/sch/i.html?_nkw= ... 5467.l1311


----------

